# sbalzo



## Schenker

Hola, ¿qué significa en español "sbalzi"? Gracias.

_Gli spagnuoli, vedendo le loro bestie in pericolo, avevano aperto un fuoco vivissimo contro quei feroci predoni che muovevano all'assalto a grandi sbalzi, facendo risuonare sinistramente le loro enormi mascelle armate di formidabili denti._


----------



## Necsus

_Sbalzi_ dovrebbe stare per _balzi_ = _salti_.


----------



## Schenker

Hola. Había pensado en "saltos", pero como son caimanes los _protagonistas_, me pareció raro que correspondiera a esa palabra.

Gracias por responder. Saludos


----------



## Necsus

Allora si riferisce probabilmente alla tipica andatura 'caracollante' di caimani, alligatori, coccodrilli & co. quando cercano di correre...


----------



## pattyfashiion

Los espanoles viendo sus animales en peligro, habìan roto el fuego contra aquellos feroces saqueadores\predadores que iban\procedìan al ataque con grandes botes\brincos\saltos, haciendo retocar siniestramente sus enormes\excesivas\grandes quijadas dotadas de dientes formidables. 

Spero ti possa aitutare. Ciao.


----------



## Estopa

pattyfashiion said:


> Los españoles, viendo sus animales en peligro, habían roto el fuego contra aquellos feroces saqueadores\predadores que iban\procedían al ataque con grandes botes\brincos\saltos, haciendo retocar resonar siniestramente sus enormes\excesivas\grandes quijadas dotadas de dientes formidables.
> 
> Spero ti possa aitutare. Ciao.



Una duda. Mi italiano aún no es muy bueno.

Por "aprire un fuoco" entiendo "encender una hoguera". No lo he corregido porque no estoy segura. 
¿O significa más bien "abrir el fuego/disparar contra alguien"?
Gracias


----------



## pattyfashiion

"Abrir el fuego" per "aprire il fuoco", pero siempre he dicho y traducido como "romper el fuego". 
De todos modos tienes razòn en este caso mejor poner "resonar" en lugar de "retocar". 

Saludos.


----------



## Estopa

Gracias por la aclaración, patty.

Tienes razón en lo de "romper el fuego". He visto que tiene bastantes entradas en Google. 

A mí personalmente me suenan mejor "habían abierto el fuego" o "habían comenzado a disparar", pero tu opción es igualmente válida.

Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

¿Podría funcionar "trompicones" "empeñones"? No es lo mismo que "Sbalzi", pero creo que reflejan la misma idea en español.


----------



## Estopa

Neuromante said:


> ¿Podría funcionar "trompicones" "empeñones"? No es lo mismo que "Sbalzi", pero creo que reflejan la misma idea en español.



http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?TIPO_HTML=2&TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=trompic%F3n

Según la definición del RAE, "trompicón" no iría bien aquí . 
La palabra empeñón no está en el diccionario y no la conozco. ¿Qué significa exactamente?

"Trompicón" suele escucharse mucho en la construcción "hablar a trompicones".

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

_"...aquellos fereoces predadores que embestian a grandes trancos...."_


----------



## Darvulia

"...a grandes zancadas..."


----------



## Neuromante

¿Un reptil dando grandes zancadas?

Estopa, ya sé que el significado no es el mismo. Pero es qué "sbalzo" ya de por sí no es aplicable, por eso proponía algo que pueda dar usarse con, más o menos, la misma aproximación 


"Empeñón" significa "empujón" pero cuando se refiere a una provocación en una discución, a alguien que avanza en medio de una multitud abriendose paso a empujones cortos y secos... No al caso de, por ejemplo, "empujar un coche"


----------



## Darvulia

Es cierto, los caimanes no dan zancadas, pero yo 'empeñón' no lo he encontrado en el DRAE. 
¿No habrás querido decir 'empellón'?


----------



## 0scar

Darvulia said:


> ...yo 'empeñón' no lo he encontrado en el DRAE.
> ¿No habrás querido decir 'empellón'?


----------

